# Lorazapam



## Lostgirl160 (Jul 21, 2017)

Does anyone take lorazpam for there DP/DR? Does it help? I know many people are against benzos but I need something to help... any advice or stories... ??


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

try fish oil, that helps me relax a lot, idk i cbf taking meds, they make me feel like crap, ive had heard stories that made me wanna try, like this dude took .25 xanax in the morning and .25 xanax like a couple hours b4 bed everyday and hitted the gym every day, did that for a month and a half and said he got cured from dp, but he got hooked on benzos and had to taper off, but he said about 2 months he was cured, made me want to try but i get a bad reaction


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Tread carefully.....

Benzos to fix any mental health issue long term are a disaster waiting to happen....

They work for many as regards anxiety reduction but the true problem lies within the fact you have to keep upping the dose regularly to get the same effects...Thats serious addiction territory and trying to get off them is like trying to give up heroin. (worse even)...And im not exaggerating....I deal with alot of recovering alcoholics and addicts regualrly and ive heard absolute horror stories about many long term Benzo use withdrawal....

I would advise you to not consider any Benzo as a long term solution to DP or anxiety....SSRIs and Atypicals are a much better route to consider as they rarely need dosage increases and are easier to taper off if you get better...


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Lostgirl160 said:


> Does anyone take lorazpam for there DP/DR? Does it help? I know many people are against benzos but I need something to help... any advice or stories... ??


I understand how you feel about it. I think my GP had seen the results of benzo addiction and refused to prescribe me any, and there were times I resented her for that as I just needed something and felt I more than qualified, but having heard a lot of first hand stories of people's struggles with it I think with hindsight I'm glad she didn't.

I think I heard addiction might even be due to the way it's prescribed, which is taken every day for a fortnight or so rather than on an as needed basis, so tolerance builds quickly.

Anyhow, I take the supplement Tryptophan these days to calm me down which is completely safe.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

No benzos train wreck waiting. A good doctor says no, not because they want, it would be easy to just give you it and be away for a while, till you need more and more and more, then when you come off it, hell.

I don't know personally but i know how addictive they are, i have to be good and say no, i can source them easily in my friend circle but i've members and read too much to know that my doctor isn't mean, he cares. One of the the worst drugs in the world, NHS in UK is just not handing it out these days 2 weeks max at low dose for acute is the new rules and for nothing but the safety of us all.

repeating Eddy but it's worth it


----------



## gmriefler (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been taking klonopin for 7 years. Went from taking 1.5 mg per day to 2 mg per day recently, although 1.5 mg would still have an effect. So no, not everyone is prone to addiction or tolerance. And my pdoc has no problem prescribing it to me. I've had dpd for 21 years.


----------



## gmriefler (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry, dose was wrong. I was taking .75 mg per day for 6 years or so, now taking 1 mg per day.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

UK has banned Benzo under the NICE guidelines, 2 weeks MAX. My doctor broke this rule in the past for sleep and I got a letter and he got in trouble... 1mg doesn't touch me, I was given 10's... So i could see if 1mg does it, that's a lot different.

If you are up for it long term, i.e. forever, then I guess.. but the thing is, how can you say you have no addiction or tolerance if you haven't been off it for 6 months, that's when PAWS comes might show up.. yes granted not for everyone, but I talk to a member here who can tell you his story.

Every doctor in the world would give high dose of Benzo for an easy life, the risks are real, i've met many psychologists and asked the real question, one is after 20/30 years, your muscles don't work, according to the psychologist I had to talk to for 2 hours in A&E after an OD. Said it's a huge problem in the generation that are now turning 60/70...


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I've been prescribed klonopin for anxiety related to major depressive episodes. I would take .5mg or 1mg only when I needed it. There were times when I did need it and I was glad I had it. Otherwise, I might have had to miss work or seek some type of medical intervention. Klonopin was one of

the few medications that actually lowered my anxiety levels. I had no undesirable side effects. I had no difficulty discontinuing the medication. I had no desire to continue taking it. Does it make sense to suffer needlessly? I don't think so.


----------



## Kiwi89 (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm one of those people who were on benzos long term (4 years) and had to wean off of it. Even though my taper was slow, it was absolute FU**ING HELL. I would never wish it on my worst enemy. Now my cognitive impairment and DP are MUCH worse than before i took the benzos. I've been waiting to heal for four years and although I have gotten better, I still feel permanently damaged. Just adding the "be careful" statement to the whole benzo thing.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks, I was actually quoting you Kiwi89. I know all about this struggle. I was on 2mg Clonazepam to get me to sleep but from reading Bezo Buddies and my doctors advice, even though I can't sleep for days, I am doing my best to stay as far a way as possible. If it's something I end up needing, i'll plan to never stop as the stories and from what I am told are extreme and it's not easy to say as it is one of the only things that brings me down, but it comes with risks


----------

